# يا ريت نعرف رأيك: عقوبة الموت أم جريمة الإعدام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2009)

هذا مقال كتبه الفرنسي العظيم البير كامو عن عقوبة الموت والذي نشره في اوائل الستينات بعنوان:​ 

تاْملات حول المقصلة​ 

قال كامو : ان عقوبة الاعدام تقوض حس التضامن الانساني الوحيد غير القابل للنقاش، اي: (التضامن ضد الموت) ، ولايمكن ان تشرعن تلك العقوبة الا حقيقة مطلقة او مبداْ اعلى، واقع ما فوق الانسان. ويضيف كامو: ان تنفيذ حكم الاعدام ليس مجرد (موت )، انه يختلف عن القضاء علي الحياة، كاختلاف معسكر الاعتقال عن السجن! انه يضيف الي الموت قاعدة، واصراراً مسبقاً علنياً برسم الضحايا القادمين، و تنظيماً يشكل في حد ذاته عذاباً معنوياً اشد رهبة من الموت نفسه. ان عقوبة الاعدام هي الاشد (ارتكاباً)عن سابق عمد وتصميم بين كل الجرائم، ولا يقارن بها اي فعل (اجرامي) مهما كان محسوباً. ذلك لانه كي تصح المقارنة، ينبغي على عقوبة الاعدام ان تنزل بمجرم اعلم بضحيته مسبقا بموعد موتها الرهيب علي يديه، وتركها منذ تلك اللحظة تحت رحمة شهور طويلة من عذاب الانتظار. مثل هذا الوحش لا نصادفه في حياتنا اليومية.
(منقول)
​ 
يهمني أعرف رأي كل واحد هل الإعدام برأيك(ي) عقوبة أم جريمة
يا ريت التصويت بالإستطلاع
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2009)

طبعا أنا أول المصوتين ورأيي أن الإعدام جريمة انسانية
لأنه برأيي أنه لا يمكن أن يعالج الغلط بالغلط

فإذا كان هناك شخص قاتل فأنا لا أريد أن أكون أيضا قاتلا
وربما أنا لست من ينفذ الحكم ولكن بموافقتي عليه أكون تماما مثل الإنسان الذي ينفذ حكم الإعدام

أحب أعرف آرائكم
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع رائع يا فؤاد بجد _
_وانا معاك هيه معلجة خطأ بخطأ_
_ممكن العزل عن العالم هوه البديل ده من رأى الشخصى_
_شكرا كتييير فؤاد _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2009)

f


موضوع رائع جداااا يافؤاد

اكيد ضد مقابلة الجريمة بجريمة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أبريل 2009)

فعلا كفايه انك بتعرف انكهتموت وحالتك النفسيه ساعتها بتكون رهيبه ابشع من الموت العادى
ميرسى يا فؤاد​


----------



## lovely dove (24 أبريل 2009)

انا معاك يافؤاد في الرأي اكيد غلط اني اعالج الخطأ بخطأ
من رأي السجن عقاب مقبول 
مرسي ليك كتير علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة أنا أرحب بالآراء المعارضة كمان عشان ميكنش موضوع من جانب واحد
بس اكيد طبعا مع ذكر الأسباب
وهذا الموضوع ليس للحوار بل لإستطلاع الراي فقط
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _موضوع رائع يا فؤاد بجد _
> 
> _وانا معاك هيه معلجة خطأ بخطأ_
> _ممكن العزل عن العالم هوه البديل ده من رأى الشخصى_
> ...


 
صحيح العزل مع إعادة التأهيل
في كتير ناس مع الأسف لم تسنح ظروفهم بتربية جيدة فهذه قد تكون فرصتهم
ميرسي يا توني سلام ونعمنة​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> f
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا يافؤاد
> ...


 
صحيح وإلا أكون أنا أيضا مجرم اسوأ حتى من المحكوم عليه بحسب الموضوع المكتوب
ميرسي ليك سلام ونعة​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> فعلا كفايه انك بتعرف انكهتموت وحالتك النفسيه ساعتها بتكون رهيبه ابشع من الموت العادى​
> 
> ميرسى يا فؤاد​


 
نحن لما بنغضب بنصير أسوأ من الحيوانات بنفكر بالإنتقام من الجاني فقط
وبننسى الجانب الإنساني للمجرم
شكرا لإنسانيتك يا كوكي
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> انا معاك يافؤاد في الرأي اكيد غلط اني اعالج الخطأ بخطأ
> من رأي السجن عقاب مقبول
> مرسي ليك كتير علي الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك


 
صحيح وإلا أكون أنا أيضا مجرم
وكمان السجن مع التأهيل لأن إعادة التأهيل أمر ضروري
ميرسي يا بيبو لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## جيلان (25 أبريل 2009)

رأيى هو جريمة طبعا يعنى هو قتل فانت تقتله بعدها بامارة ايه هو انت ربنا ماشى ده قانون عشن الناس تتعظ بس اصلا فى ناس بيكون مش فارقة معاها تاخد اعدام السجن لفترة تأديب لو انسان خطر اوى على المجتمع يبقى مدى الحياه ( مع انه تعذيب بردوا بس ده فى حالة فقدان الامل فى اصلاح الشخص الجانى )
لكن تقتله كمان بيدوله فرصة لو كان مسيحى يمكن يعترف او مسلم يعد مع الشيخ تقريبا
مش عارفة حساها اكنك بتقول لشخص هيموت امتى فيعمل حسابه ( حكم غير عادل بالمرة )
ميزته انك هتعرف هتموت امتى تستعد وعيبه انه عذاب نفسى كبير اكيد
بس لما شخص بينتحر بيروح الجحيم لانه قتل روح ولم يتوب فهل الجانى لو تاب قبل الموت ربنا هيسامحه اكيد اه طيب لو انسان مش عارف هيموت امتى وعاش حياته بالطول والعرض وهيموت فجأة
لكن ده قدامه فرصة يتوب قبل الموت ده فى رأيى حلو لو كان ربنا هيسامحه ( بالرغم من العذاب النفسى ) 
مش عارفة حساها اه جريمة لكن لو هعرف اموت امتى وهستعد للحظة دى احب كدا انا
وده ميمنعش انه جريمة لكن انا بتكلم عن ميزتها
لكن لو كان تنفيذ الحكم فجأة بدون السماح للمحكوم عليه باى استعدادت فهذا سيزيد بشاعتها اكتر

اصلا يعنى ايه تحكم على شخص بالموت لانه عمل جريمة 
مش من حق حد يعاقب واحد بانهاء حياته الى ربنا اعطاها له ( حتى لو كانت برأيى ميزة عن بقية البشر انك تستعد قبل ما تموت بالرغم من العذاب الفظيع معرفتك بمعاد موتك)

و من ذلك اختار انه جريمة اكييد ( مهما كان شىء له عيوب ومميزات لكن هذا لا يمنع انه ليس لاحد الحق فى فعله )

كلامى حساه غريب بس ده رأيى


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

اوافق بالسجن مدى الحياة 
ولا اوافق على القتل بكل انواعة 
الاعدام جريمة بحق الانسان
والانسانية 
عند كلمتك​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> رأيى هو جريمة طبعا يعنى هو قتل فانت تقتله بعدها بامارة ايه هو انت ربنا ماشى ده قانون عشن الناس تتعظ بس اصلا فى ناس بيكون مش فارقة معاها تاخد اعدام السجن لفترة تأديب لو انسان خطر اوى على المجتمع يبقى مدى الحياه ( مع انه تعذيب بردوا بس ده فى حالة فقدان الامل فى اصلاح الشخص الجانى )
> لكن تقتله كمان بيدوله فرصة لو كان مسيحى يمكن يعترف او مسلم يعد مع الشيخ تقريبا
> مش عارفة حساها اكنك بتقول لشخص هيموت امتى فيعمل حسابه ( حكم غير عادل بالمرة )
> ميزته انك هتعرف هتموت امتى تستعد وعيبه انه عذاب نفسى كبير اكيد
> ...


 
لا غريب ولا حاجة بالعكس كلامك منطقي وجميل جدا وهو عن منافع ومساوئ الإعدام وخلي نبدأ بالفوائد:

1ـ الإعدام يكون عقوبة كي تتعظ الناس.
2ـ الإعدام ممكن أن يعطي فرصة للمجرم بان يتوب وبالتالي يكسب حياته الأبدية (نظرتك كمؤمنة اللي ممكن يخالفك فيها الملحدون).


السلبيات:

1ـ العقوبة من أجل الإتعاظ لا تجدي نفعا.
2ـ مش من حق أحد انو يسلب الآخر حياته ويلعب دور الله.
3ـ وهي النتيجة النهائية أن الفعل بحد ذاته جريمة بغض النظر عن الإيجابيات والسلبيات.

طبعا بالإضافة لرأيك اللي أنا كمان على فكرة كنت بتمناه أن أعرف إمتى بدي أموت عشان أضمن دخول الفردوس وكنت أعتبره ميزة بس بعدين غيرت رأيي لما عرفت اني مُخلص بدم المسيح بألإيمان به.

 دي مختصر آرائك وانا بحترمها وشكرا لذكرك الإيجابيات والسلبيات، وأنا أضيف ما يعتبره البعض إيجابية، وهو الشعور بالعدل والإنتقام من الجاني رغم أني أعارض الفكرة.
وأيضا سلبية أن المتهم أساسا ربما يكون بريء

ميرسي كتير يا جيلان لمشاركتك المميزة الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> اوافق بالسجن مدى الحياة
> 
> ولا اوافق على القتل بكل انواعة
> الاعدام جريمة بحق الانسان
> ...


 
ميرسي ليك وانا سعيد بسماع الآراء التي تنظر بعين الرأفة بحق المجرم
لأنه أولا وأخيرا إنسان ويستحق فرصة لخلاص نفسه
شكرا جزيلا لمرورك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## zezza (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع يا فؤاد فكرتنى بايام اولى جامعة  و دراسة الاجرام و الحاجات الوحشة دى 
و موضوع الاعدام كان عندنا فى الجامعة عامل مشكلة كبيرة اوى انا طبعا عايشة فى بلد اسلامية و القصاص فيها مطلب دينى وواجب فكان المعظم موافق على الاعدام 
لكن انا من رايي المتواضع انه ابشع حاجة على الارض 
دى ارواحنا و نفسنا و ماحدش يقدر ياخدها مننا الا ربنا و بامره هو ...مش بامر قاضى زيه زي !!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع رائع يا فؤاد فكرتنى بايام اولى جامعة و دراسة الاجرام و الحاجات الوحشة دى​
> و موضوع الاعدام كان عندنا فى الجامعة عامل مشكلة كبيرة اوى انا طبعا عايشة فى بلد اسلامية و القصاص فيها مطلب دينى وواجب فكان المعظم موافق على الاعدام
> لكن انا من رايي المتواضع انه ابشع حاجة على الارض
> 
> دى ارواحنا و نفسنا و ماحدش يقدر ياخدها مننا الا ربنا و بامره هو ...مش بامر قاضى زيه زي !!!!!!!!!!!​


 
انا على فكرة قريت كتاب علم الإجرام وهو كتاب جميل جدا ومادة دراسية رائعة
لكن مع الأسف الفكر الديني طاغي على المنهاج زي ما قلتي ولذلك هم يؤيدوا فكرة الإعدام
وعجبني جدا كلامك في أن أرواحنا هي بإيد ربنا مش بإيد القاضي
مقارنة جميلة جدا لأن القاضي فعلا يلعب هون دور الله مع العلم ان هناك مع الأسف قضاة مرتشين وغير عادلين
ميرسي ليكي كتير يا زيزا لمرورك الجميل
وبما أن الموضوع ضمن منهاجك الدراسي فأنا سأكون سعيد إذا أضفتي للموضوع أي شيء ربما يكون ناقص
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## doooody (25 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع جميل جداااا __انا رأيي ان الاعدام جريمة طبعا _
_لان مش من حق انسان يحكم _
_بالاعدام علي حد _
_بس برضو مينفعش ميبقاش فية عقاب _
_وعقاب شديد لان الانسان المحكوم علية بالاعدام _
_بيبقي عمل جريمة كبيرة جدااا ولو سبناة هيكررها كتير   يعني هنبقا عيشين في غابة_
<font size="5">_لكن ممكن نستبدلة بالسجن مدي الحياة _</font545>
_مش 25 سنة ويطلع _
_ياريت تتقبل مروري _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_
:17_1_34[1]: ​


----------



## جيلان (25 أبريل 2009)

> ـ الإعدام ممكن أن يعطي فرصة للمجرم بان يتوب وبالتالي يكسب حياته الأبدية (نظرتك كمؤمنة اللي ممكن يخالفك فيها الملحدون).





> طبعا بالإضافة لرأيك اللي أنا كمان على فكرة كنت بتمناه أن أعرف إمتى بدي أموت عشان أضمن دخول الفردوس وكنت أعتبره ميزة بس بعدين غيرت رأيي لما عرفت اني مُخلص بدم المسيح بألإيمان به.



*اكيد الاعدام عظة لمن حوله لكن للشخص نفسه لا ومكافأة على معرفة معاد موته ومش بس يختلف معايا الملحدون لكن كمان من يؤمنون بالايمان بدون اعمال ومش بقصد ادخل بالطوائف لكنها فى الاول والاخر اراء نحترمها 
وهنا بقصد الفرصة للتوبة مش اكتر
شكرا فؤاد على الرد وترتيب المشاركة انت عارفنى انت وكليمو ماليش فى الكلام المنظم الاكاديمى يعنى بلطجة بس ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2009)

انا صوت على انها جريمة انسانية لانى مهما عمل الانسان ممكن يكون مؤبد لكن اعدام ليه وبعدين مين الانسان مهما كان سلطتة علشان يحكم بموت انسان تانى ​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _موضوع جميل جداااا __انا رأيي ان الاعدام جريمة طبعا _
> 
> _لان مش من حق انسان يحكم _
> _بالاعدام علي حد _
> ...


 
جميل جدا رايك يا دودي فعلا الإعدام جريمة
وتفضلي أن تكون العقوبة قاسية كأن يُسجن مؤبد وليس فقط لمدة 25 سنة
أكيد أنا بحترم رأيك ولو إني شخصيا أفضل فكرة إعادة التأهيل على فكرة العقوبة
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل وتعليقك الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك كمان سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *اكيد الاعدام عظة لمن حوله لكن للشخص نفسه لا*
> 
> *أكيد مهو بيكون توكل على الله وخلاص ورحم الله أمواتنا وأمواتكم ههههههههه*​
> *ومكافأة على معرفة معاد موته ومش بس يختلف معايا الملحدون لكن كمان من يؤمنون بالايمان بدون اعمال ومش بقصد ادخل بالطوائف لكنها فى الاول والاخر اراء نحترمها *
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه بالعكس انتي استاذتنا وتاج راسنا وعلى فكرة أغلب العباقرة كدة ههههههههههههه​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> انا صوت على انها جريمة انسانية لانى مهما عمل الانسان ممكن يكون مؤبد لكن اعدام ليه وبعدين مين الانسان مهما كان سلطتة علشان يحكم بموت انسان تانى ​


 
صحيح تمام هو مين الإنسان عشان يحكم على أخيه الإنسان بالموت وكأنه الله
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل وتعليقك الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------

